# Dreaded Anticipation



## Toby_H (Apr 7, 2008)

I made my deposit today on a Red Tegu from BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ I believe he said I was the 18th depositÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ which means there are still a dozen opportunities to get one yourselfÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Has anyone else here been one of the earlier deposits? You must be screaming with anticipation 

Did anyone here get one from Bobby last year? IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d love to see a picture of yours when he/she arrived. IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d also love to see a current picture to show me the potential that mine will have.

Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦and we might as well welcome anyone else with a Red Tegu who wants to show off to be welcome to do soÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome! i want to get one of Varnyard's reds. i have taken a liking to the reds. i used to think they were ugly.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2008)

WiskeyTango is getting a red, and royalreptilia is getting some of them, he also got some of them last year.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Toby, and welcome to the web site. I have 3 Reds, all were rescues. I also have a pair of Argentine B/W's that are not from Bobby's stock, but I do have a Giant on reserve this season.  I do rescue and rehab and exhibit my animals frequently with the Michigan Society of Herpetologist and the Chicago Society so my Tegus are used for education, not breeding. Here are a few photos of my Tegus and maybe some of my other critters.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 8, 2008)

ahhh.... simply gorgeous...

But I think my concept is workign against me... seeing your beautiful creatures just makes me want mine even worse!! lol


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 8, 2008)

Blast you and your bakeri Jif!!! By the way, did you get my PM?


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 8, 2008)

Those are some unreal lizards. Very nice and healthy looking. You have done a wonderful job with them.


----------



## dorton (Apr 8, 2008)

Whenit first arrived.





I think this was a month later.





I don't have any good recent pics of it. It did come from bobby. I got it the very beginning of august. I allowed this one to hibernate, and it went under in the middle of november, and just came out last week. I have a large female that slowed down, but did not hibernate.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, Wes. I try my best and it's not always easy with about 100 animals to care for daily. The Cyclura and Ctenos are my babies so they get extra spoiled.  Many of these animals will be in Chicago this weekend at Reptile Fest. 

Chris, I've been able to procure some bakeri for a couple of my herp friends, on contract of course, not for breeding purposes. When the time is right let me know and I might be able to work some more magic.  I did read your PM and would do just about anything to get my hands on the melanosterna but I'm just a poor rescue person and they are too pricey for me. 

Gotta get back to work preparing for the weekend! I'm going to be worn out before we get there!


----------

